
Are Electric Cars Too Powerful? - Corrado
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/06/29/are-electric-cars-too-powerful-tesla-model-s-involved-in-deadly-crash-was-traveling-116-mph/
======
Corrado
I think this is an interesting question in light of the latest Tesla update
that allows an owner to limit the top speed of the car remotely. What prevents
the manufacturer from limiting the speed, or any other aspect of the car,
remotely at any time? And is this control a good thing or a bad thing?

